# Time capsule WiFi slow?



## lnorman (Nov 12, 2007)

I've got connection issues:
I live in downtown Ottawa, I have Bell Internet, I run a line from the bell modem to a first Gen 1TB time capsule and use it as my router, in the basement. I have a 24 inch mid 2007 iMac on the second floor, and a 20 inch iMac also mid 2007 in a different room in the basement. Its an old brick house. I seem to have intermittent signal issues. Sometimes it is not too bad, I can stream vimeo videos well for example, other times it will get hung up loading a simple web page. And it will sometimes fail altogether so large downloads will fail and time machine backups fail. often I return to the machine and it has lost wifi, it will connect when I click on it, but I thought it would reconnect itself? 
Can anyone suggest an organized way to trouble shoot this?
I'm not averse to buying a larger new Time capsule if that will have a stronger signal and solve the problem, but I don't want to drop money on that unless I know it will help.
thanks for your assistance.
Larry


----------



## Andrew Pratt (Feb 16, 2007)

You might want to think about adding an AirPort Express as a wireless repeater somewhere upstairs. They are super easy to setup and should help boost that signal so you get a stronger signal to the upper floors. I have my Extreme base station on one floor and the Express in the kitchen on the opposite side of the house and have full bars no matter where I'm at. Granted my house isn't made of brick but Expresses are fairly cheap and can work wonders.


----------



## lnorman (Nov 12, 2007)

thanks Andrew,
Is there a way to monitor the strength and continuity of the signal? I'd be happy to get the Airport Express as a repeater if I was sure that was the problem, or would fix it, but I'm not sure yet my speed is good even in the basement where I'm not far from the Time Capsule. (I've only been set up this way a short time. )
Is the Wifi stronger on newer Airport's and Time Capsules?
Larry


----------



## Andrew Pratt (Feb 16, 2007)

Yes the newer routers are quite a lot stronger then the older models...but IMO adding an express to even out the signal will be better then a single router...even if it is stronger.

If you hold down the option key and click on the WiFi icon on the toolbar you will see an expanded info window on your wireless signal including a signal to noise level that you can use to see just how strong/weak your signal is (RSSI).

Get Detailed WiFi Info From the Menu Bar


----------



## lnorman (Nov 12, 2007)

Andrew Pratt said:


> Yes the newer routers are quite a lot stronger then the older models...but IMO adding an express to even out the signal will be better then a single router...even if it is stronger.
> 
> If you hold down the option key and click on the WiFi icon on the toolbar you will see an expanded info window on your wireless signal including a signal to noise level that you can use to see just how strong/weak your signal is (RSSI).
> 
> Get Detailed WiFi Info From the Menu Bar



I do see that detailed info, now I just need to find a source of info to make sense of these numbers, what is "good"?
Also, that is a snapshot, is there a way to see it over time, I think I am O.K. sometimes, then lose connection entirely.


----------



## Andrew Pratt (Feb 16, 2007)

Here's a discussion on MCS
AppleInsider | Mac OS X 10.7 Lion to support 450 Mbps WiFi on 2011 Thunderbolt MacBook Pro, iMacs

As for RSSI basically the closer to 0 the better but -30 to -50 is pretty solid.


----------



## lnorman (Nov 12, 2007)

Andrew Pratt said:


> Here's a discussion on MCS
> AppleInsider | Mac OS X 10.7 Lion to support 450 Mbps WiFi on 2011 Thunderbolt MacBook Pro, iMacs
> 
> As for RSSI basically the closer to 0 the better but -30 to -50 is pretty solid.


I'm Getting MCS varying from 10-12 and RSSI at -79
other info that comes up:

PHY Mode802.11n
Channel 6 (2.4GHz.)
Transmit Rate 39

How fast do I need for easy browsing, including viewing videos on news sites etc.?
Larry


----------



## Paul82 (Sep 19, 2007)

39 is already likely plenty fast for Internet browsing, at the most your bell connection is likely 25(probably much slower). If the connection drops are seemingly random you may want to try to eliminate possible sources of interference either my moving them or changing the channel your wireless network is on. One of the biggest household offenders of wifi interference are 2.4ghz cordless phones, but there are plenty of other devices that also operate in the 2.4 ghz range. It can take a little trial and error to find what works for your setup. Being in dt Ottawa you are likely close to plenty of other networks that could also be interferring if on the same or neibouring channels.


----------



## Andrew Pratt (Feb 16, 2007)

I'd also make sure you are running the latest firmware on the routers. I used to get drops from the Microwave oven as well but my Express was located very close to it.


----------



## lnorman (Nov 12, 2007)

Perhaps interference is the issue.
I see a dozen networks.
So do I jsut go through the channels by trial and error? Is there a way to find where there is less traffic otherwise, and oh yes, how do I change channels? Should/Can I force it off 2.4 Ghz. I don't think the brick house is the issue, the interior walls should still be wood/plaster etc. Also, My recollection is that the issue is getting worse, making interference more likely.
Larry


----------



## Andrew Pratt (Feb 16, 2007)

When you hold down the option key and click your WiFi logo you can see what channels other WiFi networks are using.


----------



## Paul82 (Sep 19, 2007)

You change the channel through airport utility, if it is dual channel capable you can set it up to use both 5ghz and 2.4 but I'm not sure if the first gen time capsule is, also not sure about your iMacs as I'm not familiar with those particular models. For myself I use the 5ghz primarily to avoid interference issues (I'm also located in dt Ottawa) and can usually see around a dozen networks as well.


----------



## lnorman (Nov 12, 2007)

Paul82 said:


> You change the channel through airport utility, if it is dual channel capable you can set it up to use both 5ghz and 2.4 but I'm not sure if the first gen time capsule is, also not sure about your iMacs as I'm not familiar with those particular models. For myself I use the 5ghz primarily to avoid interference issues (I'm also located in dt Ottawa) and can usually see around a dozen networks as well.


I've just been through airport utility, and I did not see the opton to change channel. Do you know where the menu for that is found? Also, mine is first Gen TC so no dual channel. It's looking like a new TC may be the answer.
Larry


----------



## pm-r (May 17, 2009)

The original TC 1st gen is NOT dual-band capable, so you won't see any option to change it.

PS: also be aware that some low cost CFL light bulbs can also cause some real havoc with wi-fi signals among all the other stuff that can do do as well, including close by refrigerator/freezers and furnace blower motors as well as the already mentioned low GHz cordless phones etc.


----------



## Andrew Pratt (Feb 16, 2007)

@ pm-r he's trying to change the channel not the frequency...

I found this online. I can take a look at mine tonight and see if this is still accurate or not.



> Open the AirPort Admin utility (found in the Utilities folder within the Applications folder).
> Select your base station in the resulting window and click Configure. If asked to, enter the password.
> Click the AirPort tab and choose a new channel from the Channel pop-up menu and click Update.
> 
> Ideally, the channel you choose will be at least four channels away from an adjacent wireless network or phone—for example, if a nearby network is broadcasting on channel 1, you’ll choose channel 6 for your network.


----------



## lnorman (Nov 12, 2007)

I have learned a bit.
My 1st Generation TC does have 2.4 and 5GHz, but not dual ( simultaneous) support. If i switch to 5GHz. , I may or may not have less interference, but my iphone will not have wifi on my network anymore. I can change channels from airport utility in 2.4GHz mode from Airport utility by manually setting up wireless network, same as if setting it up from scratch. I don't seem to be able to change channels if I switch it to 5GHz. When I tried switching to 5GHz. to see if there was less interference, I could not see my network at all from my iMac ( Mid 2007) Maybe it needs a different channel, but I could not change the channel. Apple Airport tech said my iMac should be able to use 5GHz on my wireless n network, but I could not make it happen.
It was suggested that the Bell modem may have on fact been broadcasting a wireless signal even though I was not using it as a wireless router. It sits 6 inches from my TC so that might have been causing interference! I have tried to shut it down through the web interface with the modem with Bell tech assistance. Too soon to be sure if it is better now, but it looks like it might be. I could not get the modem to shut off all router function as Apple tech advised me is optimal, just shut off the wireless. Bell tech said it needs router function to identify my for internet access. 
I've had a great deal on Bell high speed for years but it is coming to an end in Feb at whcih time I'll shop for new high speed service, I have Rogers cable TV and cell phone service, I'm not tied to any one company. So any advice on the best high speed plan is welcome, especially if it affects my wireless signal. 
Thanks for the help so far. This sort of reminds me of my pre-apple days where I woudl frequently waste hours sorting out what should be simple problems.
It is not clear that a new TC would have sorted out all the issues, so I will see if things are better yet and go to that as a next step if not.
Larry


----------



## Andrew Pratt (Feb 16, 2007)

I doubt your iMac can see 5GHz signals...ours can't and its of similar vintage. 5GHz is great for improved bandwidth but it doesn't penetrate walls as well as 2.4 does in my experience so I don't bother using it. 

Does your Bell router have external antennae? If so just unplug them...or wrap it in tin foil if you think it is causing problems


----------



## pm-r (May 17, 2009)

Sorry, my mistrake, and I guess my brain was thinking of the 1st Gen Airports rather than the 1st Gen TC, for which the manual says:
"The Time Capsule is also a fully featured AirPort Extreme Base Station that provides simultaneous dual-band wireless networking. When you set up your Time Capsule, it creates two high-speed Wi-Fi networks: 
-A 2.4 gigahertz (GHz) network for 802.11b, 802.11g, and 802.11n devices, such as
iPhone, iPod touch, and older computers
- A 5 GHz network for 802.11n and 802.11a devices, such as newer computers and Apple TV
Wireless devices join the network that provides them the best performance and compatibility, and the Time Capsule shares your broadband Internet connection with computers and devices on your network. "


----------



## pm-r (May 17, 2009)

Andrew Pratt said:


> I doubt your iMac can see 5GHz signals...ours can't and its of similar vintage. 5GHz is great for improved bandwidth but it doesn't penetrate walls as well as 2.4 does in my experience so I don't bother using it.
> 
> Does your Bell router have external antennae? If so just unplug them...or wrap it in tin foil if you think it is causing problems


If they are anywhere near the same, our mid-2007 24" iMac can access the 802.11n option of our few year old Airport Express but I can't recall if I did or needed to install the Apple's commercial or supplied AirPort Extreme 802.11n Enabler software.

From Apple's page:
These Macs have the 802.11n hardware built-in:
MacBook Pro with Intel Core 2 Duo
MacBook with Intel Core 2 Duo
Mac Pro with AirPort Extreme option
iMac with Intel Core 2 Duo (except the 17-inch, 1.83GHz iMac)

AirPort Extreme 802.11n* Enabler for Mac - Apple Store (Canada)


----------



## lnorman (Nov 12, 2007)

As I understand it, 802.11n does not necessarily mean both 2.4 and 5GHz. My iMac can handle 2.4, yet to be proven it can see 5GHz, even though it has 802.11n ability.
Larry


----------



## Andrew Pratt (Feb 16, 2007)

Right N can either be 2.4 or 5.


----------



## pm-r (May 17, 2009)

FWIW, my mid-2007 24" iMac and aprox 2008-9 Airport Express in Airport Utility under the wireless tab has an additional option for:
802.11n only (2.4GHz)
and 
802.11n only (5GHz)

It's presently set to 802.11n (802.11b/g compatible) which I gather is the 2.4GHz range.


----------



## Atroz (Aug 7, 2005)

I came across this app the other day. Perhaps this will help out. I haven't used it myself. 

FREE Wireless WiFi Site Survey Software for MAC OS X


----------



## Andrew Pratt (Feb 16, 2007)

I just did a map of our house using that app...very cool!


----------

